# I said I never would but........



## MovingForward

Hi everyone, I said I would never do it again but I went and proposed :smile2:

Time has flown by and life could not be anymore different, cannot change the past or get back wasted time but can make sure I do not make the same mistakes again in the future. Getting divorced and having my life turned upside down was a great life lesson and got me back on track to be me again and the person i want to be, still looking better, feeling better, healthier and we are a better family to my Children than me and the X ever were, 2 years has flown by. 

Wishing you all a great weekend.


----------



## EleGirl

Congratulations!


----------



## Spicy

Awwwwww!!! That’s great news!!! I love it when people try again and find love!


----------



## OnTheFly

Congrats and Good luck! 

On a side note, did your XW get remarried? You mentioned it in your previous thread.


----------



## VibrantWings

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your good news


----------



## Lila

Congratulations @MovingForward . Thank you for posting such a positive update. I send you my best wishes for a happy and long marriage.


----------



## Marc878

Congrats. Your life is what you make it. Never forget that.

When's the big event?


----------



## Diana7

Never say never. I am 14 years into a very happy second marriage, I hope yours will be as good.


----------



## Edmund

I am so happy to hear this, MF! I wish you all the luck. May you both be happy together!


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

MovingForward said:


> Hi everyone, I said I would never do it again but I went and proposed :smile2:
> 
> Time has flown by and life could not be anymore different, cannot change the past or get back wasted time but can make sure I do not make the same mistakes again in the future. Getting divorced and having my life turned upside down was a great life lesson and got me back on track to be me again and the person i want to be, still looking better, feeling better, healthier and we are a better family to my Children than me and the X ever were, 2 years has flown by.
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend.


Congradulations ... are you telling us so we can start an office pool ?


----------



## sokillme

Congrats..


----------



## MovingForward

Spicy said:


> Awwwwww!!! That’s great news!!! I love it when people try again and find love!


I did not plan this and was not really open to even thinking about it at first, i guess things just happen :smile2:


----------



## MovingForward

OnTheFly said:


> Congrats and Good luck!
> 
> On a side note, did your XW get remarried? You mentioned it in your previous thread.


Thanks, she is getting married in the next couple months but already calls him her 'Husband Lol and has for a long time.


----------



## bkyln309

Congratulations.


----------



## MovingForward

Marc878 said:


> Congrats. Your life is what you make it. Never forget that.
> 
> When's the big event?


Not got a date, location or anything set yet, neither of us have any family here but they are not in the same country either so logically it is confusing. Could be a vacation marriage just the two of us or try and meet family in a neutral budget aware country and take the kids for a long weekend or could even just do a court house and go on a nice trip to visit family and have a party, too many options but not rushed at this point. 

Engagement was a big step for me.


----------



## MovingForward

Diana7 said:


> Never say never. I am 14 years into a very happy second marriage, I hope yours will be as good.


Wont take much to beat my first 

Funny how I could have been married for so long and neither of us were happy


----------



## Edmund

MovingForward said:


> Thanks, she is getting married in the next couple months but already calls him her 'Husband Lol and has for a long time.


Because she will wait until you have paid every penny of alimony / child support; if she get married you would be off the hook right away. Which is just mean because if I remember correctly her AP / “husband” is wealthy. She betrayed you like a snake. Has she and her AP stopped harassing you with specious court filings? And do they treat your children right?

Is your fiancé the same person you were dating a year or so ago, a beautiful young woman from a country that a certain president likes?

Are you going to send your XW an announcement just to rub it in?

You don’t need to answer any of these questions, but I love it when karma happens!


----------



## Affaircare

MovingForward said:


> Hi everyone, I said I would never do it again but I went and proposed :smile2:
> 
> Time has flown by and life could not be anymore different, cannot change the past or get back wasted time but can make sure I do not make the same mistakes again in the future. Getting divorced and having my life turned upside down was a great life lesson and got me back on track to be me again and the person i want to be, still looking better, feeling better, healthier and we are a better family to my Children than me and the X ever were, 2 years has flown by.
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend.













Speaking as one who never expected to find love again, much less get married, I am overjoyed to hear that another person on this site also found happiness. Truly the best thing you can do after a tragedy is live your best life. Congrats, @MovingForward


----------



## Marc878

I found the perfect tux (cheap too) in a yard sale to wear to your wedding. It's a beautiful shade of burnt orange brocade. Now I just need to find a top hat to match.

I'm practicing up on my dance moves now.

PS: I'm gonna drink heavy so make sure the bar is heavily stocked !!!!


----------



## MovingForward

Edmund said:


> Because she will wait until you have paid every penny of alimony / child support; if she get married you would be off the hook right away. Which is just mean because if I remember correctly her AP / “husband” is wealthy. She betrayed you like a snake. Has she and her AP stopped harassing you with specious court filings? And do they treat your children right?
> 
> Is your fiancé the same person you were dating a year or so ago, a beautiful young woman from a country that a certain president likes?
> 
> Are you going to send your XW an announcement just to rub it in?
> 
> You don’t need to answer any of these questions, but I love it when karma happens!


She tried to max Alimony but I guess the venue they wanted was only available a few month before so they had to bring it forward. Child support stays so only lose alimony but still nice. I found out he actually earns about what I do he just carries more debt and likes to think he is a millionaire, he earns nice wage but must spend every last penny of it. 

I have no had any interaction with him in a long time and she mostly keeps her mouth shut and doesn't bother me anymore, her new thing is to try and be overly nice if i have to interact in any way which is awkward but I just stay neutral to it and carry about my business. Kids are doing fine and they mostly like him so that part is good, although I wish they wouldn't leave them with babysitters every time it is there weekend with them. 

Yes same girlfriend from that country located in Eastern Europe liked by a certain president lol. 

I avoid her like the plague but she saw my Fiance when picking some children belongings up and congratulated her :smile2:


----------



## Ursula

Whoo hoo, congratulations!!!


----------



## Wolf1974

MovingForward said:


> Hi everyone, I said I would never do it again but I went and proposed :smile2:
> 
> Time has flown by and life could not be anymore different, cannot change the past or get back wasted time but can make sure I do not make the same mistakes again in the future. Getting divorced and having my life turned upside down was a great life lesson and got me back on track to be me again and the person i want to be, still looking better, feeling better, healthier and we are a better family to my Children than me and the X ever were, 2 years has flown by.
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend.


Congrats! I am in the same boat. Was anti marriage for many years following divorce then met the right person. Happy engagement


----------



## Chuck71

Congratulations! Yeah I'm way late....... Remember what you have learned. Do not repeat first mistakes.

Nations repeat mistakes all the time...... Don't be them!


----------

